# Poppy the hamster



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey guys, I have managed to get into contact with this really nice girl who was selling her Syrian Hamster for £15 but I managed to get it down to £10!! I will be adopting in a few weeks time! Not seen the cage but she seems like a sesnible girl who wouldn't keep a Syrian in a tiny cage. and if it was I have one which is okay for a Syrian, I'm so excited, if I can convince my mum (yes I havent even asked yet D I will be the proud owner of Poppy the Amazingly cute hamster !! I'm getting some pictures tomorrow maybe of her and the cage!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

I bet you're well excited 



(But what if your mum sez no?, wouldn't it have been better to ask her first?)


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

She's said no to every other hamster and pet I've ever owned... she'll come around  I hope.. and yes it would have been better, but I'm kind of at my granddads house now, and only found out she accepted my offer yesterday.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I agree it would have been best to ask first, _HOWEVER_, i cant wait to see pics of the little miss when you have her  You must be really excited to get her.


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

That's if I get her, which I really hope I do D:


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

This is a photo of her :>


----------

